# Zu viele Fremdfische



## bina1509 (8. Feb. 2011)

Hallo,

wir haben in unserem Teich zu viele fremde Fische, ich weiß zwar nicht, wie sie herein gekommen sind (ich habe sie nicht eingeladen) aber sie sind da und es wird einfach zu viel. Wie kann ich dem Herr werden. Wir haben den Teich im Herbst geerbt und sind doch recht unerfahren. Aber die Fische sind eindeutig zu viel. Was kann ich dagegen machen, auch, dass es dauerhaft so bleibt? 

Ich habe aber noch ein zweites Problem: Das Wasser ist sehr grün (klar, zu viele Fisch, zu wenig Pflanzen, werde ich aber im Frühjahr ändern) Kann ich jetzt schon anfangen, den Schlamm abzusaugen? Unsere Fische sind schon recht aktiv...

Ganz lieben Dank für die Hilfe!!

Bettina


----------



## Stoer (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Zu viele Fremdfische*

Hallo Bettina,

Fremdfische ????????????
Sind das Wildfische ?

30000 Liter, da läßt man ja auch nicht einfach mal das Wasser ab !

Sollten es Wildfische sein, dann könnte das ein dauerhaftes Problem sein, da Vögel bei Dir den Fischlaich anschleppen und das alle Jahre wieder.

Lösung: Besorge Dir von einem Angler ein paar Flussbarsche.

Sollte es ein einmaliges Problem sein hilft nur Wasser ablassen oder, die Tierschützer mögen mir verzeihen, Strom.


----------



## bina1509 (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Zu viele Fremdfische*

Hallo Peter,

danke für Deine Antwort, ich vermute, die Vögel sind schuld.....

Die Idee mit dem Flussbarsch werde ich mir überlegen.
Danke
Bettina


----------



## canis (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Zu viele Fremdfische*

Hallo

Gut wäre eine Beschreibung der Fisch, damit wir abschätzen können, um welche Art es sich handelt. Das ist für das Finden einer geeigneten Massnahme nicht unerheblich. Am besten wären natürlich Fotos! 




Stoer schrieb:


> Lösung: Besorge Dir von einem Angler ein paar Flussbarsche.


Wenn du dir wirklich _ein paar_ Flussbarsche besorgst, hast dann einfach ein Flussbarschproblem. Die Vermehren sich in Teichen nämlich auch. Also höchtens einen besorgen.

Aber es ist wie gesagt wirklich besser, erstmal die Art zu bestimmen, denn vielleicht kommen noch andere Massnahmen infrage.


----------



## bina1509 (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Zu viele Fremdfische*

Hallo David,
es handelt sich um kleine schwarze Fische und ganz viele Rotfedern (sagte ein Freund, dass die so heißen..)

Gruß Bettina


----------



## Boxerfan (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Zu viele Fremdfische*

Die Rotfedern dürften das Problem sein. Die vermehren sich wie Unkraut.
Da hilft nur ein Räuber.Ich habe sie mit 2 Albinowelse in den Griff bekommen.
Grüße
Dietmar


----------



## bina1509 (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Zu viele Fremdfische*

Hallo Dietmar,

gehen die den dann auch an die größeren Rotfedern?

Irgendwer sagte mir, dass ich mir zwei Forellen besorgen soll. Wo bekomme ich denn die Räuber? Bei unserer Genossenschaft sind die noch nicht so weit, dass es mit der Teichsaison losgeht. 

LG Bettina


----------



## Boxerfan (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Zu viele Fremdfische*

An die Großen gehen sie wenn sie selber die entsprechende Größe erreicht haben. Du wirst z.Zt. bei keinem verantwortungsvollem händler Fische bekommen. Es ist noch zu früh zum Einsetzen.
Grüße
Dietmar


----------



## bina1509 (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Zu viele Fremdfische*

Das hat aber schon einmal sehr geholfen. Dann werde ich abwarten, bis die Genossenschaft bei uns wieder Fische und Pflanzen in den Handel genommen hat. Dann wird auch die richtige Zeit sein.

Vielen Dank noch einmal.
Bettina


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Zu viele Fremdfische*

Hallo Bettina,
__ Sonnenbarsche kann man sehr gut unterscheiden, männlich ./. weiblich.
Da könnte man dann z.B. 2 oder 3 männliche Sonnenbarsche nehmen.
Wir haben derzeit nur einen, werden aber im späten Frühjahr noch 1 oder 2 Kumpels dazunehmen.
Neben den Sonnenbarschen haben wir Sarasa und __ Shubunkin, __ Goldfisch-Varietäten, im Teich. Sie haben leider auch die Eigenschaft, sich massiv zu vermehren.
Da hilft es dann sehr gut, wenn man "hungrige Sonnenbarsche" im Teich hat. 
Sie fressen natürlich primär Jungfische.... da ich nicht weiß, wie groß Deine Fische bereits sind... kann ich mich nicht dafür verbürgen, daß sie diese fressen würden.


----------



## Stoer (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Zu viele Fremdfische*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> __ Sonnenbarsche kann man sehr gut unterscheiden, männlich ./. weiblich.
> Da könnte man dann z.B. 2 oder 3 männliche Sonnenbarsche nehmen.



Das sollte man auch, denn ansonsten vermehren sich Sonnenbarsche auch wie verrückt.
Ich spreche aus Erfahrung !


----------



## Redlisch (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Zu viele Fremdfische*

Hallo,
das mit den Sonnenbarschen kannst du vergessen, ich habe auch 4 Stk, woher
die auch immer kamen ...

Sie habe sich wohl auch vermehrt, da ich letzten Winter 3 tote rausgeholt habe und im Sommer wieder 4 hatte.

Die Elritzen, __ Moderlieschen und co vermehren sich ganz normal weiter, ich habe sogar schon einen Sonnenbarsch in seinem Revier gesehen der von Jungfischen umgeben war, aber selbst nach langer Kameraüberwachung nicht einen verspeist hatte.

Meine 5 Rotfedern haben sich komischerweise noch nicht vermehrt, habe sie seit 2007 im Teich, oder sie sind alle Gleichgeschlechtlich.

2 Eisvögel essen sich in der wärmeren Jahreszeit am Teich satt, im ersten Jahr hätte ich ihn ***** können, nun ist die Auswahl für ihn groß und er ist willkommen.

Axel


----------



## R8. (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Zu viele Fremdfische*

Du könntest sie auch immer wieder rausfischen , haha ;D ;D


----------



## newbee (8. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Zu viele Fremdfische*

Hallo Felix:willkommen im Forum

Stell dich und Deinen Teich mit Fotos und so doch auch mal vor.


----------



## michael_42de (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zu viele Fremdfische*

Hilfe!!!
Auch bei mir vermehren sich wilde Fische rasant. Wie kann ich denen nur Herr werden. Ich habe mir schon einen großen Käscher besorgt. Das Ergebniß: Wenn Fisch und Co diesen nur sehen werden die langsamsten Fische zu Ferraris und sind blitzschnell weg, nur nicht im Käscher. __ Raubfische einsetzen? Welche? Was ist dann mit meinen Kois und Goldis bzw. Schibunkis. Werden diese auch gefressen?
Ich weiß mir keinen Rat mehr.
Bin über jeden Rat dankbar
Grüße aus dem Weserbergland
Michael


----------



## Regs (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zu viele Fremdfische*

Hallo Michael,
was für "wilde Fische" schwimmen denn in Deinem Teich?


----------



## michael_42de (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zu viele Fremdfische*

Hallo...

Ja wilde Fische ist wohl der falsche Ausdruck. Es sind Fische die ich nie eingesetzt habe und sich rasant vermehren. Erst waren es nur drei oder vier, jetzt zähle ich schon mindestens acht oder neun Jungfische von diesen.
Was für eine Spezies das sind kann ich nicht sagen, auf jeden fall sind die drei Größten schon wohl 10 bis 15 cm lang, und grau, kaum zu erkennen.
Den Teich ausleeren ist bei ca 6000 Ltr. wohl fast unmöglich, denn wo soll ich diese menge Wasser beim abpumpen lasse.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Regs (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zu viele Fremdfische*

Hallo Michael,

kriegst Du die Fische mit dem Kescher? Dann könntest Du sie im nächsten natürlichen Gewässer aussetzen, woher sie wohl als Laich auch gekommen sind.

@Axel: Dein Sonnenbarsch war bestimmt schon pappsatt


----------



## graubart48 (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zu viele Fremdfische*

hallo allen,
Fremdfische ist oft ein Problem. Glücklicherweise haben wir da kein Problem mit. 
Vieleicht liegt es ja bei uns an den Sonnenbarschen. Allerdings muß ich zugeben eine wirkliche Lösung habe ich nicht.
@ Eva-Maria, ich höre mit freuden Ihr wünscht euch noch einige __ Sonnenbarsche, ich kenne jemanden der gibt gern welche ab.

Gruß
Erwin


----------



## Christine (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zu viele Fremdfische*



Regs schrieb:


> Dann könntest Du sie im nächsten natürlichen Gewässer aussetzen,



 Keine gute Idee. Meines Wissens aus diversen vernünftigen Gründen gesetzlich verboten.


----------



## michael_42de (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zu viele Fremdfische*



Regs schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> kriegst Du die Fische mit dem Kescher? Dann könntest Du sie im nächsten natürlichen Gewässer aussetzen, woher sie wohl als Laich auch gekommen sind.
> 
> @Axel: Dein Sonnenbarsch war bestimmt schon pappsatt



Das Problem ist, ich bekomme sie mit dem Kescher nicht raus. Die sind so schnell, oh man, das hätte ich nie gedacht.
Ich brauche Hinweise wie ich sie auch ohne Kescher aus dem Teich bekomme.
Ich lese immer was von __ Sonnenbarsche.......wo bekommt man solche Tierchen, und sin dann meine Goldies und Shibunkis auch in Lebensgefahr?
Gruß
Michael


----------



## Eva-Maria (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zu viele Fremdfische*

Lieber Erwin,
ich würde zu gern wieder welche von euch nehmen....
allerdings ist die Entfernung ein wenig groß.
Momentan kann ich leider immer noch nicht sagen,
ob wir zum diesjährigen TT kommen..... 
Dirk aus Celle hat sich allerdings auch schon erboten, 
uns welche von seiner Nachzucht abzugeben... er hat auch noch reichlich.
Jonny macht sich hier ganz wunderbar.
Herzliche Grüße, auch an Doris bitte!


----------



## Regs (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zu viele Fremdfische*

Hallo Michael,
per Versand bekommst Du welche von http://www.fischfarm-schubert.de  - bestell dann aber, falls es mehrere sein sollen, gleichgeschlechtliche Fische. Diejenigen hier im Forum die das schon erlebt haben berichten, dass sich andernfalls die __ Sonnenbarsche fürchterlich vermehren. Die Sonnenbarsche fressen aber dann auch nur die Brut und Jungfische.

Kannst Du es mit einem Schleppnetz oder einer Reuse versuchen? Hier am Teich werden dann teilweise Netze durchgezogen - aber so etwas muss man ja auch erst Mal haben. Du kannst es auch mal mit zwei großen Keschern versuchen und eine Hilfsperson mit einem Kescher in Fluchtrichtung der Fische aufstellen, die den Kescher zunächst passiv und ruhig hält und selbst mit einem anderen Kescher die Fische in die Richtung treiben.

Christine es ist nach meiner Kenntnis keine Faunen-Verfälschung, eingetragene einheimische Fische wieder in die Natur zurück zu setzen und verändert oder verfälscht auch nicht die Ökosysteme. Wenn Du da besser informiert bist würde ich mich über einen entsprechenden Link freuen.


----------



## sternhausen (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zu viele Fremdfische*

Hi zusammen

Fischreuse und ein wenig Geduld.

Grüße Reinhard


----------



## canis (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zu viele Fremdfische*



Regs schrieb:


> Christine es ist nach meiner Kenntnis keine Faunen-Verfälschung, eingetragene einheimische Fische wieder in die Natur zurück zu setzen und verändert oder verfälscht auch nicht die Ökosysteme. Wenn Du da besser informiert bist würde ich mich über einen entsprechenden Link freuen.



Ob Faunenverfälschung oder nicht, das Aussetzen von Fischen jeglicher Art ist ohne entsprechende Bewilligung *illegal*. Das wurde hier schon sehr oft dargelegt und begründet, ich weiss nicht, weshalb dies auch von erfahrenen Forenusern immer wieder empfohlen wird...

Fakt ist, dass erstens überhaupt nicht klar ist, wie die Fische überhaupt in den Teich gelangt sind. Eine natürliche Verbreitung via Wasservögeln ist nur eine von vielen Möglichkeiten. Zweitens können die meisten User hier, die ihr Problem mit "Fremdfischen" schildern, ja nicht mal die genaue Art nennen (siehe z.B. die Aussage "es handelt sich um kleine schwarze Fische und ganz viele Rotfedern (sagte ein Freund, dass die so heißen..)"). Unter diesen Bedingungen (ohnehin illegale) Auswilderungen zu empfehlen, ist bedenklich. Und drittens ist eine Faunenverfälschung nicht nur dann möglich, wenn fremde _Arten_ ausgesetzt werden, sondern eine Faunenverfälschung kann auch geschehen, wenn nicht angestammte _Rassen_ bzw. genetische Lokalformen ausgesetzt werden. Nicht nur der erhalt der Artenvielfalt ist wichtig, sondern auch der Erhalt der Rassen und der genetischen Formen - genau diese können auch mit dem Besatz von heimischen Arten gefährdet werden. Siehe etwa die Diskussion von letzthin bezüglich Europäischen Sumpfschildkröten, wobei es sich zwar um eine heimische Art handelt, die meisten gehaltenen Tiere jedoch aus südosteuropäischen Linien stammen und die genetischen heimischen Tiere gefährden könnten. 

Deshalb: Eine Aussetzung von Teichfischen ist in jedem Fall abzulehnen und nicht ohne Grund illegal!


----------



## Regs (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zu viele Fremdfische*



canis schrieb:


> Eine Aussetzung von Teichfischen ist in jedem Fall abzulehnen und nicht ohne Grund illegal!



Hallo David,
ohne Deine Ausführungen in Frage stellen zu wollen - hast Du einen Link zum gesetzgebenden Text?


----------



## mate66 (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zu viele Fremdfische*

Hallo, 

ich habe bei mir am Teich ja das gleiche Thema mit den vielen kleinen Rotfedern und Co. 
Für die, die es interessiert hier noch einmal der Link zu meinem Threat aus dem letzten Herbst: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/29265 - da steht auch einiges von diversen Foren-Mitgliedern zu den Raubfischvarianten...

Aber was ich jetzt von nem "Fachhändler" gehört habe, wollte ich einmal zur Diskussion stellen (der sah eigentlich viel mehr aus wie ein verwirrter und verschrobener Hobby-Biologe :smoki, daher meine Frage):

Ist es richtig, dass ein Teich irgendwann "voll" ist? Er meinte, dass auch Rotfedern und Co sich nicht mehr vermehren, wenn der Teich keine Fische mehr ertragen kann. Ganz nach dem Motto "wegen Überfüllung geschlossen". Deswegen soll es laut Aussage auch keinen Teich mit zu viel Besatz (auf natürlichem Wege) geben. Stimmt das?
Wenn ja, brauch ich mir um den Nachwuchs dieser ganzen Pisel-Fische keine Sorgen mehr machen und könnte ja den Raubfisch getrost weg lassen - und dadurch die Friedfische auch nicht unnötig in Angst und Schrecken versetzen...

Viele Grüße!
mate


----------



## StefanBO (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zu viele Fremdfische*

Hallo,


Regs schrieb:


> es ist nach meiner Kenntnis keine Faunen-Verfälschung, eingetragene einheimische Fische wieder in die Natur zurück zu setzen und verändert oder verfälscht auch nicht die Ökosysteme.


Davon kann aber nur dann (sicher) gesprochen werden, wenn es sich um (einheimische) Arten handelt, die als Wildfang aus diesem Gewässer stammen.

Tiere aus anderen (deutschen) Regionen oder gar aus dem Handel entsprechen wohl eher nicht der örtlichen Fauna, auch wenn sie der gleichen Art angehören mögen. Siehe z.B. __ Bitterling (im Handel ostasiatisch) oder __ Teichmuschel (osteuropäisch?), bzw. (nur) regional verbreitete Unterarten.




Regs schrieb:


> Hallo David,
> ohne Deine Ausführungen in Frage stellen zu wollen - hast Du einen Link zum gesetzgebenden Text?


Lässt sich wirklich leicht ergoogeln! Für welches Bundesland?

Siehe z.B. hier (NRW):


> In der Bundesrepublik Deutschland wird das Aussetzen von Fischen in Fließ- und Stillgewässern auf Länderebene durch die jeweiligen Landesfischereigesetze geregelt. Erläuterungen zur Durchführung der Fischereigesetze finden sich in den Verwaltungsvorschriften, die von den zuständigen Ministerien meist als Runderlasse herausgegeben werden.





> In NRW wird das Aussetzen von Fischen vor allem durch die Paragrafen 3 und 30a des
> Landesfischereigesetzes (LFischG) sowie Paragraf 18 der Landesfischereiordnung
> (LFischO) geregelt. Besonders eingehend befasst sich der Hegeplan (§ 30 a) mit
> diesem Thema.



Oder hier (Niedersachsen):


> Auf jeden Fall ist das Aussetzen von Fischen und anderen zugekauften Tiere aus dem Gartenteich in die freie  Wasserlandschaft nicht gestattet und stellt ein Verstoß gegen die Fischereigesetzgebung, die Naturschutzgesetzgebung, das Tierschutzgesetz und / oder die Tierseuchengesetzgebung dar. Solche Verstöße können mit Bußgeldern geahndet werden!


----------



## canis (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zu viele Fremdfische*

Danke Stefan für die Antwort auf Regines Frage. Da ich in der Schweiz wohnhaft bin, kenne ich die deutschen Rechtserlasse nämlich nur wenig. Dass auch in Deutschland der Fischbesatz rechtlich geregelt ist, ist bekannt, aber ich hätte die genauen Vorschriften nicht gefunden.


----------



## Regs (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zu viele Fremdfische*

Hallo Stefan,
danke für den Link - Niedersachen war auch genau richtig! 

Soweit ich das lese ist die Rückführung einheimischer Arten die eingetragen wurden oder aus Wildfang stammen nicht unbedingt verboten, sofern die Fische nicht krank sind, nicht in Gewässer eingesetzt werden die dem Fischereirecht unterliegen und sicher eine einheimische Art darstellen.  Zugekaufte Fische dürfen natürlich nicht ausgesetzt werden. Eine Genehmigung der Naturschutzbehörde für das Aussetzen ist nicht erforderlich wenn es sich um eine Rückführung in das natürliche Verbreitungsgebiet handelt.


----------



## Christine (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zu viele Fremdfische*



Regs schrieb:


> ...nicht in Gewässer eingesetzt werden die dem Fischereirecht unterliegen...



Was bleibt denn dann noch übrig?  Doch nur noch ein anderer Gartenteich, oder? Zumindest, wenn es um Niedersachsen geht.


----------



## Regs (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zu viele Fremdfische*

Hallo Christine,

bei uns gibt es Gewässer die nicht für den Fischfang genutzt werden - zum Beispiel unser Mühlenteich mit diversen dahinter liegenden Biotopteichen. Ich denke davon gibt es mehr als man glaubt. Nicht jedes Gewässer wird bewirtschaftet.

Nachtrag: es fallen mir gerade spontan noch diverse Moorteiche ein, Parkgewässer und Naturteiche die nicht fischwirtschaftlich genutzt werden.


----------



## Christine (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zu viele Fremdfische*

Hallo Regine,

bei aller Liebe, aber das wird ja immer schlimmer. Man kann doch nicht einfach Fische in der Gegend verteilen, nur weil man meint, ein Tümpel wird nicht fischereitechnisch bewirtschaftet. Ich finde Dein Verhalten ausgesprochen fahrlässig. Das Ergebnis von solchen halbgaren Vermutungen sind dann Goldfische in Amphibienbiotopen.

Denkanstöße: 
1. Es ist (und kann meistens) gar nicht geklärt ist, was fuer Fische und aus welchem Gewässer, (die können ja auch über Wasserpflanzen oder Vögel von sehr weit weg in den Teich getragen worden sein.
2. Der Großteil der Aussetzenden kann gar nicht beurteilen, ob der Fisch in das Gewässer gehört wo er ausgesetzt wird.
3. Verletzte ich fremdes Eigentumsrecht, wenn ich einfach ewas in fremdes Eigentum kippe (hier Eigentum der Allgemeinheit)?
4. Fehlt den Aussetzenden in der Regel die Kenntnis den Gesundheitszustand fachgerecht zu prüfen. 

Vielleicht solltest Du statt auf das letzte Wort zu bestehen, einfach mal in Erwägung ziehen, dass ein generelles NEIN zum Aussetzen von Fischen, die klügere Antwort wäre (auch wenn man aus irgend einem Eckchen noch eine Ausnahme zerren kann.


----------



## Regs (4. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zu viele Fremdfische*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Regine,
> 
> bei aller Liebe, aber das wird ja immer schlimmer. Man kann doch nicht einfach Fische in der Gegend verteilen, nur weil man meint, ein Tümpel wird nicht fischereitechnisch bewirtschaftet. Ich finde Dein Verhalten ausgesprochen fahrlässig. Das Ergebnis von solchen halbgaren Vermutungen sind dann Goldfische in Amphibienbiotopen.



Liebe Christine,
mit keinem Wort habe ich jemals geraten oder in Erwägung gezogen, Goldfische in Amphibienbiotopen auszusetzen, noch wurde das von jemand anderem hier im Thread getan. Mit solchen Unterstellungen solltest Du vielleicht doch vorsichtiger umgehen - ich finde das nicht korrekt.

Ein Denkanstoß für Dich: in allen möglichen Bächen und Flüssen werden von Angelvereinen laufend Fische ausgesetzt, das ist absolut nicht ungewöhnlich und schadet dem Gewässer offensichtlich nicht, wenn es sich um eine dort ohnehin lebende Art handelt. Allein hier in unseren einheimischen Bach werden von Anglern jedes Jahr hunderte Bachforellen gesetzt.

Du kannst auch dem Wassergeflügel schwerlich Vorwürfe machen, dass sie Laich von einem Gewässer ins andere eintragen. Man kann zuversichtlich davon ausgehen, dass der Laich einen solchen Transport nicht über weite Strecken überlebt.

Also bitte: einfach die Kirche im Dorf lassen. Es ist niemandem damit gedient dass eine Gesetzeslage behauptet wird die es so gar nicht gibt. Da macht es mehr Sinn, einen Sachverhalt als eigene Meinung zu kennzeichnen.

Ich bin zuversichtlich dass die meisten Leser hier differenziert genug denken können um den Unterschied zwischen einem amerikanischen Krebs in deutschen Gewässern und einem zurückgeworfenen Weißfisch zu verstehen.

Nichts für ungut..


----------



## Christine (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zu viele Fremdfische*

Ach, liebe Regine, schade, dass Du nicht richtig liest. Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass DU Goldfische in Amphibienbiotopen aussetzen möchtest, sondern dass dies passieren kann, wenn jemand Deine Ausführungen liest und nicht richtig deuten kann. Erst zählst Du wahllos irgendwelche Gewässer hier auf und schreibst jetzt auf einmal von Krebsen und Weissfischen 

Zur Erinnerung die Ausgangsbasis dieses Threads:


> es handelt sich um kleine schwarze Fische und ganz viele Rotfedern (sagte ein Freund, dass die so heißen..)



Und nein, nicht alle Leser sind in der Lage, zu differenzieren, sie sind teilweise ja nicht mal in der Lage, die Fische zu identifizieren (s.o.)

Ich fass es für Dich und Niedersachsen noch mal zusammen:

1. Das Fischereirecht obliegt dem Eigentümer oder dessem Pächter
2. Das Aussetzen von Fischen ist gestattet oder geboten im Rahmen der Hegepflicht und anzeigepflichtig.
3. Die Hegepflicht obliegt dem Fischereiberechtigten
4. Grundlage ist in Niedersachsen das Fischereigesetz
5. dem unterliegen erst einmal alle Binnengewässer

Fazit: Du darfst nicht irgendwo hingehen und Fische in ein Gewässer werfen, nur weil Du der Meinung bis, sie kämen da her. Und das gilt sogar für Dich. Sorry.


----------



## StefanBO (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zu viele Fremdfische*

Hallo Regine,

bitte denke noch mal in Ruhe über die verschiedenen Aussagen und Zitate nach. Einige deiner Stellungnahmen passen nicht zu den vorher getroffenen Aussagen in diesem Thread.

Zur Erinnerung, in Beitrag #17 ging es um *Fische unbekannter Herkunft und Art*, und in Beitrag #18 hattest du dann empfohlen, diese *im nächsten natürlichen Gewässer auszusetzen* - unter dem (rein spekulativem) Hinweis, daher könnten sie ja als Laich gekommen sein . Wobei (genau so spekulativ) auch eine "Entsorgung"  eines anderen Gartenteichbesitzers/Nachbarn in Frage kommt. *Bitte bleibe doch bei diesem Thema* - z.B. die Bewirtschaftung durch Angelvereine ist ein völlig anderes Thema, als das Aussetzen in natürlichen Gewässern. Und trägt hier nicht zur Klärung der gestellten Frage bei.

Trotzdem jetzt hier noch folgende Anmerkungen:


Regs schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> Soweit ich das lese ist die Rückführung einheimischer Arten die eingetragen wurden oder aus Wildfang stammen nicht unbedingt verboten, sofern die Fische nicht krank sind, nicht in Gewässer eingesetzt werden die dem Fischereirecht unterliegen und sicher eine einheimische Art darstellen.  Zugekaufte Fische dürfen natürlich nicht ausgesetzt werden. Eine Genehmigung der Naturschutzbehörde für das Aussetzen ist nicht erforderlich wenn es sich um eine Rückführung in das natürliche Verbreitungsgebiet handelt.


Die vorher zitierte Aussage war doch eindeutig:


> *Auf jeden Fall* ist das Aussetzen von Fischen und anderen zugekauften Tiere aus dem Gartenteich in die freie  Wasserlandschaft nicht gestattet und stellt ein Verstoß gegen die Fischereigesetzgebung, die Naturschutzgesetzgebung, das Tierschutzgesetz und / oder die Tierseuchengesetzgebung dar.


Wie liest du denn diese Aussage? Es werden vier Gesetzgebungsbereiche genannt. Für den Fall Gartenteich => freie Wasserlandschaft. Und aus mindestens einem Bereich ergibt sich gemäß dieser Aussage der Landesbehörde auf jeden Fall ein Verbot.



Regs schrieb:


> bei uns gibt es Gewässer die nicht für den Fischfang genutzt werden - zum Beispiel unser Mühlenteich mit diversen dahinter liegenden Biotopteichen. Ich denke davon gibt es mehr als man glaubt. Nicht jedes Gewässer wird bewirtschaftet.
> 
> Nachtrag: es fallen mir gerade spontan noch diverse Moorteiche ein, Parkgewässer und Naturteiche die nicht fischwirtschaftlich genutzt werden.


Die von dir genannten Gewässer, die nicht bewirtschaftet werden, dürften der Naturschutzgesetzgebung unterliegen. Eventuell sogar als Landschaftsschutzgebiete oder Naturschutzgebiete?



Regs schrieb:


> Es ist niemandem damit gedient dass eine Gesetzeslage behauptet wird die es so gar nicht gibt.


Siehe oben. Es gibt in Niedersachsen laut Niedersächischem Landesamt für Verbraucherschutz und Lebensmittelsicherheit vier teils große Gesetzesbereiche mit vielen Gesetzen und Verordnungen. Weitere Beispiele siehe hier:


> Nach dem Niedersächsischen Naturschutzgesetz (NNatG § 44) und dem Niedersächsischen Fischereigesetz ist es verboten, Fische in der freien Landschaft auszusetzen (oder umzusetzen). Der Besatz mit Fischen ist nur den Fischereiberechtigten gestattet.
> 
> Wer gegen diese Bestimmungen vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig verstößt, begeht eine Ordnungswidrigkeit (§ 64 NNatG). Diese kann mit einem Bußgeld bis zu einer Höhe von 25.000 € und in besonderen Fällen bis zu 50.000 € geahndet werden (§ 65 NNatG).
> 
> Grundsätzlich ist es verboten, standortfremde, nicht einheimische Arten auszusetzen, vgl. "Verordnung über die Fischerei in Binnengewässern (Binnenfischereiordnung), vom 6. Juli 1989". Zu diesen fremdländischen Arten gehören z.B. die verschiedenen Formen des Goldfisches Carassius spec., die Kois Carpio spec., der __ Blaubandbärbling Pseudorasbora parva, der __ Graskarpfen Ctenopharingodon idella, der __ Silberkarpfen Hypophtalmichthys molitrix, der __ Marmorkarpfen Aristichthys nobilis, der Sonnenbarsch Lepomis gibbosus und auch die verschiedenen Fluss-Krebsarten. Allerdings ist den Fischereiberechtigten das Einbringen des nordamerikanischen Flusskrebses Orconectes limosus in Gewässern ohne Vorkommen des deutschen Flußkrebses / Edelkrebses Astacus astacus erlaubt.


Grüße, Stefan


----------



## canis (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zu viele Fremdfische*

Das hat jetzt zwar nur noch am Rande mit unseren Teichen zu tun, dennoch will ich es erwähnt haben. Denn folgende Aussage sollte man so auch nicht einfach stehen lassen:



Regs schrieb:


> Ein Denkanstoß für Dich: in allen möglichen Bächen und Flüssen werden von Angelvereinen laufend Fische ausgesetzt, das ist absolut nicht ungewöhnlich und schadet dem Gewässer offensichtlich nicht, wenn es sich um eine dort ohnehin lebende Art handelt. Allein hier in unseren einheimischen Bach werden von Anglern jedes Jahr hunderte Bachforellen gesetzt.




Erfolg und Misserfolg von Fischbesatz ist ein in der Wissenschaft ein inzwischen oft untersuchtes Themenfeld. Dass Fischbesatz meist mehr schadet als nützt, ist inzwischen gut dokumentiert. Einerseits zeigen zahlreiche Erfolgskontrollen, dass Fischbesatz oft nicht den Erfolg bringt, den man wünscht und meint zu erreichen. Umgekehrt konnte mehrfach die Verdrängung von ortstypischen Fischstämmen durch fremde Fischstämme der gleichen Art belegt werden. Dies ist eine klare Beeignträchtigung der Biodiversität. Beispiele dafür sind etwa zahlreiche Besatzmassnahmen von "normalen" Bachforellen in Gewässern, die von der sog. Marmorata (ebenfalls eine Bachforellenart) bewohnt werden, und die diese an den Rand der Ausrottung gebracht haben. Weiters konnten ähnliche Verdrängungen bei zahlreichen Äschenbeständen beobachtet werden. Deshalb wird seit einigen Jahren auch der bewilligte Fischbesatz je länger, desto mehr überdacht und zurückgefahren, sowohl im deutschsprachigen Raum wie auch in Nordamerika (das bezüglich Fischforschung sehr weit ist). 

Leider dringen solche Erkenntnisse aber immer viel zu langsam an die Basis, spirch in diesem Fall an die Angler. Wobei diese sich leider auch allzu oft ganz grundsätzlich gegen Neuerungen wehren... 


Zum Bereich, der für uns Teicher von Interesse ist, nämlich das Aussetzen von unerwünschten Fischen, gibts den Ausführungen von Christine und Stefan nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## mate66 (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zu viele Fremdfische*

Hey, 

ich glaube jetzt wurde auch genug in diesem Threat über das Aussetzten von Fischen gesprochen.. Oder würde ein Fortführen eurer Diskussion dem Ersteller dieses "eigentlichen" Themas (O-Ton: Zu viele Fremdfische) noch irgendwie weiterhelfen??

Gruß
Mate


----------



## Regs (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zu viele Fremdfische*

Guten Morgen,
ich möchte hier sicher keinen Streit und werde mich aus dem Thema zurück ziehen obwohl es mich in den Fingern juckt da weiter einzusteigen.

Also zurück zum Thema.


----------



## bina1509 (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zu viele Fremdfische*

Das finde ich schade, dass meine Frage, (ich bin die, die absolut nicht in der Lage ist, Fische zu identifizieren) zu solchen Auseinandersetzungen führt. Wollte nur Hilfe, die ich ja auch hoffentlich bekommen habe (konnte einige Tipps noch nicht umsetzen). Werde mir aber ab sofort überlegen, ob ich noch schreibe, oder nur noch lese.


----------



## Christine (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zu viele Fremdfische*

Hallo Bina,

lass Dich bitte nicht abschrecken, weiter Fragen zu stellen, wenn Du welche hast. 

Leider gibt es auch in unserem Forum (wie überall im Internet) immer wieder User, die Behauptungen in die Welt setzen, die man so nicht stehen lassen kann. Insbesondere damit nicht der hilfesuchende Fragesteller auf solche selbst ernannten Experten herein fällt und in die Falle tappt. Bei hartnäckigen Fällen kann der Ton schon mal etwas rauer werden, aber eigentlich sind wir alle ganz lieb. 

Ich denke, Du hast schon den einen oder anderen Tipp bekommen. Hilfreich wäre wirklich, wenn es Dir gelänge, mal Deine unbekannten Gäste zu fangen und ein Foto einzustellen. Wenn sie dann identifiziert sind, kannst Du auch gerne unseren Flohmarkt benutzen, um ihnen ein neues Zuhause zu suchen.


----------



## Regs (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zu viele Fremdfische*

Hallo Bina,

lass Dich nicht abschrecken. Vielleicht zeigst Du mal Fotos von Deinen Fischen zur besseren Identifizierung?

@Christine: Nachkarten ist ganz einfach in Deiner Position. Schade.


----------



## Christine (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zu viele Fremdfische*

[OT]Ach Regine, Du kannst nicht ohne das letzte Wort, oder? Wenn Du Dich persönlich angesprochen fühlst, dann nimm es doch einfach mal als Denkanstoß. Zum Beispiel wie Du auf andere hier so wirkst. Und das hat übrigens nichts mit meiner Position zu tun, sondern eher mit Deinem Auftreten. Und wenn Du sonst noch Probleme hast - gerne per PN, bevor Bina endgültig schreiend davon läuft. Aber sei nicht traurig, ich bin auch nicht Everybodys Darling [/OT]


----------



## VolkerN (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Zu viele Fremdfische*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Bina,
> 
> Leider gibt es auch in unserem Forum (wie überall im Internet) immer wieder User, die Behauptungen in die Welt setzen, die man so nicht stehen lassen kann. Insbesondere damit nicht der hilfesuchende Fragesteller auf solche selbst ernannten Experten herein fällt und in die Falle tappt. Bei hartnäckigen Fällen kann der Ton schon mal etwas rauer werden, aber eigentlich sind wir alle ganz lieb.



Wir alle glaube ich sind hier weil wir die Freude an der Natur teilen. Niemand moechte andere mit seinem/ihrem Wissen missionieren. Bitte ein bissl mehr Sachlichkeit ...und vielleicht ist es manchmal sinnvoll unterschiedliche Meinungen in Form von persoenlichen Nachrichten auszutauschen. 

Es ist unser Hobby und mir persoenlich bringt das Leben und Werkeln am Teich und im Garten viel Gelassenheit und Ruhe als Ausgleich zu einem wirklich hektischen Beruf.

Sowohl Regine wie auch Christine und viele andere schreiben immer wieder gute, informative und hilfreiche Beitraege. Wenn es gelingt auch in diesem Fall wieder gelassener zu werden fuehlen sich alle (Verfasser und Mitleser) ganz gewiss gelassener.  :knuddel

Ommmmhhhhh 

...und wenn es mir gelingt ein bissl von meiner Gelassenheit auf euch zu uebertragen 

:muede

...gaehn  ...okay sooviel Gelassenheit nun auch wieder nicht


...dann werden mir meine Schokoriegel heute Abend bestimmt viel besser schmecken ...und wenn ich einen Schluessel haette um diesen Thread abzuschliessen ...wer weiss was ich damit tun wuerd *lach*


----------

